# Greenfoot boulderdash programmiren



## Lankanboy (15. Feb 2011)

Hey leute
bin neu hier muss für die schule ein spiel entwickeln mit greenfoot 
ich weis nur nicht wie 
das spiel soll wie boulderdash funktioniern 
wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt wääre voll nett von euch
danke für euer antworten schon mal in vorraus 
dankeeeee


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Feb 2011)

Und wo war jz die Frage?


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Feb 2011)

Greenfoot - The Java Object World

Die Seite bietet dir doch Tutorials, Videos, Doku. Was willst du mehr?


----------



## Lankanboy (15. Feb 2011)

ja ich muss jetz die steine programmiern 
ich kann das nicht
die müssen sich bewegen und müssen feinde töten aber nur wie?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Feb 2011)

Lies die Doku, müssten wir auch. Ich bezweifel dass viele hier sich mit dem Greenfoot-dreck auseinander gestzt haben. Wir können dir bei konkreten Problemen helfen, hast du ansätze? Dann zeige sie uns.

Vorweg: wenn dir konkrete Hilfe nicht reicht, wennde dich hier im Forum an die Jobbörse und beauftrage einen Entwickler, der dir das schreibt.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Lankanboy (15. Feb 2011)

ja schreibt der mir das kostenlos???
schick mal link pls dann guck ich mal 
ja mein problem is das funktioniert nicht also die dinger bewegen sich nicht und töten auch nicht die gegner 
achja die müssen acuh runterfallen wenn unter den stein nix ist


```
// Code wegen gemeldeter Urheberrechtsverletzung ausgeblendet
```


----------



## ARadauer (15. Feb 2011)

> ja schreibt der mir das kostenlos???


unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Lankanboy (15. Feb 2011)

hmm ok danke mal gucken hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## Lankanboy (16. Feb 2011)

hmm is das denn richtig???


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Feb 2011)

Ach denke nicht, dass es hier viele gibt, die sich mit dem Greenfootzeug auskennen. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle in einem Greenfootcenter.de Forum versuchen.


----------



## noneex01 (16. Feb 2011)

Ist sehr interessant dein Quelltext.

Aber viel aufwendiger als nötig


----------



## Lankanboy (16. Feb 2011)

hmm danke schön 
ich versuch das mal dort


----------

